# Falsely accused of impaired driving?!



## Blakehalen (Oct 13, 2017)

Yep so picked up some asshole then I got hit with my account being on hold because I was supposedly " impaired" this was around noon today. So I went straight to the green light hub in Nashville. So now my support messages is showing in green "resolved" I'm trying to figure out what the hell is resolved because my account is still deactivated for the time being. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blakehalen said:


> Yep so picked up some asshole then I got hit with my account being on hold because I was supposedly " impaired" this was around noon today. So I went straight to the green light hub in Nashville. So now my support messages is showing in green "resolved" I'm trying to figure out what the hell is resolved because my account is still deactivated for the time being. Anyone had this problem?


They have Resolved that you are screwed


----------



## Uber20%er (Jan 21, 2017)

Went thru same BS that finally ended 72 hours later! Work graveyard in Los Angeles and after hours full of druggies. Airport trips start bout 4am here so some unhappy pax claimed I smelled of 420 & impaired, funny don't remember anyone "life in danger" demand I stop, get out n request another ride! Next night I do three trips & log off for sec. Bingo!!! Deactivated from what customer service said 24-48 hours...all bs bro. And that investigation, lol. More bs, try reaching out to your "partners" biggest joke of them all. Round 6K trips, nearing three years service, 4.94 lifetime rating gets you nothing!!!


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Uber20%er said:


> Went thru same BS that finally ended 72 hours later! Work graveyard in Los Angeles and after hours full of druggies. Airport trips start bout 4am here so some unhappy pax claimed I smelled of 420 & impaired, funny don't remember anyone "life in danger" demand I stop, get out n request another ride! Next night I do three trips & log off for sec. Bingo!!! Deactivated from what customer service said 24-48 hours...all bs bro. And that investigation, lol. More bs, try reaching out to your "partners" biggest joke of them all. Round 6K trips, nearing three years service, 4.94 lifetime rating gets you nothing!!!


Why do you continue with this nonsense and disrespect?


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

that’s bery common, lot of pax are holes, expose that passenger, post name and everything you know about it, probably antifa suporter, if you the name google it and get pic and post it.


----------



## robert spahn (Jan 9, 2018)

I was falsely accused of impaired driving from a customer while driving for Uber last night. I am suspended for 48 hours and have no idea of who made the complaint. Uber has not called me to ask my side of the story. I really needed to work this week and they hit me with this. I don't drink or use drugs.
I have a 4.7 driver rating, 35 driver compliments, speed and braking always at 100%. I feel very sad and betrayed by Uber. I don't know what to do. Maybe I should consider driving for Lyft and Uber. If anyone has any advice or experience on how I can fight this thing please let me know.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

robert spahn said:


> I was falsely accused of impaired driving from a customer while driving for Uber last night. Am suspended for 48 hours and have no idea of who made the complaint. Uber has not called me to ask my side of the story. I really needed to work this week and they hit me with this. I don't drink or use drugs.
> I have a 4.7 driver rating, 35 driver complements speed and braking always at 100%. I feel vary sad and betrayed by Uber. I don't know what to do maybe I should consider driving for Lyft and Uber. If anyone has any advice or experience on how I can fight this thing please let me know.


Go down to your green light office if available. If not you will be reinstated around 72hours. If you work for Uber or Lyft you work for a machine.
If you are sad get a regular job, then they will appreciate your non drinking and drugless life


----------



## robert spahn (Jan 9, 2018)

Ubertimes said:


> Go down to your green light office if available. If not you will be reinstated around 72hours. If you work for Uber or Lyft you work for a machine.
> If you are sad get a regular job, then they will appreciate your non drinking and drugless life


Just so you know I have a full time job 40hrs a week plus 30hrs of Uber so I think you should find out the facts before you open your big mouth.

A lot of drivers are talking like Uber tells you who the PAX who make complaints against you. As far as I know they do not tell you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

robert spahn said:


> Just so you know I have a full time job 40hrs a week plus 30hrs of Uber so I think you should find out the facts before you open your big mouth.
> 
> A lot of drivers are talking like Uber tells you who the PAX who make complaints against you. As far as I know they do not tell you.


Sounds like you NEED A VACATION THEN !
Enjoy !


----------



## Maria C (Jan 18, 2018)

It just happened to me, woke up 4 am and have the notification I just can't believe. I am a hard working mom, I do not drink and have never in my life used drugs. Have 25 years of working experience and gave a chance to Uber of finally being able to be my boss and this is how I am treated, can't believe that someone just can throw a bogus allegation and they just act without considering drivers, records, history, background and everything else we do. I am really frustrated and angry inside how this could happen to people that the only thing we try to do is find ways to help our families and be productive..shame on riders that just do not know anything about people and they just want to damage our work and reputation


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Riders will say anything to get a free ride. It's well documented on this forum. Millennials do NOT care how anything they say can affect someone else.
They are the most selfish, self serving group of people I have ever met. Sure there are exceptions to the rule. But they are few and far between.


----------



## Maria C (Jan 18, 2018)

It is far beyond my thoughts that this could happened and I have no clue what did I do, who could possible do this. Uber just sends apology notes but do not even have the mechanism to hear both parties before taking a decision, they are just assuming you are guilty. What a shame that this could happen to honest and hard working people


----------



## Junior_14 (Nov 2, 2016)

Get a dash cam. Since I installed my I haven’t received any complaint about safety, professionalism, or any of that bs. 
Riders know I have footage of the entire trip.


----------



## Maria C (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you I will wait and see, what Uber will do with my account, and if they allow me to go Online again My next purchase, a dash cam. I am just very surprised....I am puzzled and trying to find answers, certainly In my life thought I will get into something at this level, being accused for something I will never do, because this is why I am uber driver, to bring people safe to their homes.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It's like a timeout...

Regardless of whether...

You are guilty or not...8>O

Usually you are out for 48 hours...

Could go to 72 hours depending...8>)

Rakos








PS. Been there done that... wasn't a REAL problem...just stupid pax


----------



## Maria C (Jan 18, 2018)

It is hard when is your full time job :/? And is harder when You are punished or timed out for something is not true. My point is where is the fairness when they put a hold on ur account without even listening their Uber partners, we are at the front lines dealing with PAX that are intoxicated, rude or taking advantage of the system


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maria C said:


> It is hard when is your full time job :/? And is harder when You are punished or timed out for something is not true.


Uber Rewards Lies.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

"Uber Lies"....

Sounds like it would...

Make a good movie...

Film it in the Keys...

Starring jamie Lee Curtis...(she's HOT)...

Get Arnold for a Celeb cameo...8>)

Crash perfectly good cars...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Maria C (Jan 18, 2018)

Rakos, I always keep smiling even in rough days and I am rewarded like this?...nothing will take me down, I am sure I will figure this out, but we are in these kind of situations because we do not fight for what is fair, and we just don't do anything about it. People will take advantage and it is OK for companies like Uber to accept lies or bogus accusations....REALLY....that is why Lyft is taking over and I hope soon will come to my city.


----------



## Harry1234 (Feb 20, 2018)

Accused of impaired driving and I was furious. I collected my thoughts and decided to find a police station to verify my sobriety. They were very kind, gave me a breath-a-lizer (read 0, no surprise) but couldn't put me through a sobriety test without probable cause. Also could not validate I wasn't impaired as that would require a blood test. Did make a blotter entry and received a reference number for that. I also have a dashcam and responded to Uber I had such. Account put on hold for 24 hours and then they tell me it's resolved!!! I wrote back that it wasn't without explanation of what happened, what evidence did they have, if accuser was sanctioned (I know, stupid question), and what does my record now reflect.

You guessed it, radio silence. I was happy to this point with no real passenger issues. Welcome to the real world as they say. I'm applying to Lyft but don't have any illusions that it can't or doesn't happen there too.

At least I know I'm not alone.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

robert spahn said:


> I was falsely accused of impaired driving from a customer while driving for Uber last night. I am suspended for 48 hours and have no idea of who made the complaint. Uber has not called me to ask my side of the story. I really needed to work this week and they hit me with this. I don't drink or use drugs.
> I have a 4.7 driver rating, 35 driver compliments, speed and braking always at 100%. I feel very sad and betrayed by Uber. I don't know what to do. Maybe I should consider driving for Lyft and Uber. If anyone has any advice or experience on how I can fight this thing please let me know.


Sue the pax.



Harry1234 said:


> Accused of impaired driving and I was furious. I collected my thoughts and decided to find a police station to verify my sobriety. They were very kind, gave me a breath-a-lizer (read 0, no surprise) but couldn't put me through a sobriety test without probable cause. Also could not validate I wasn't impaired as that would require a blood test. Did make a blotter entry and received a reference number for that. I also have a dashcam and responded to Uber I had such. Account put on hold for 24 hours and then they tell me it's resolved!!! I wrote back that it wasn't without explanation of what happened, what evidence did they have, if accuser was sanctioned (I know, stupid question), and what does my record now reflect.
> 
> You guessed it, radio silence. I was happy to this point with no real passenger issues. Welcome to the real world as they say. I'm applying to Lyft but don't have any illusions that it can't or doesn't happen there too.
> 
> At least I know I'm not alone.


Lyft is harsher.


----------



## Maria C (Jan 18, 2018)

Harry1234 said:


> Accused of impaired driving and I was furious. I collected my thoughts and decided to find a police station to verify my sobriety. They were very kind, gave me a breath-a-lizer (read 0, no surprise) but couldn't put me through a sobriety test without probable cause. Also could not validate I wasn't impaired as that would require a blood test. Did make a blotter entry and received a reference number for that. I also have a dashcam and responded to Uber I had such. Account put on hold for 24 hours and then they tell me it's resolved!!! I wrote back that it wasn't without explanation of what happened, what evidence did they have, if accuser was sanctioned (I know, stupid question), and what does my record now reflect.
> 
> You guessed it, radio silence. I was happy to this point with no real passenger issues. Welcome to the real world as they say. I'm applying to Lyft but don't have any illusions that it can't or doesn't happen there too.
> 
> At least I know I'm not alone.


No you are not alone and I think at this point is more frequent that you think , I was so mad and really disgusted by this accusations as I do not drink or have used drugs. But I guess they are just sided to what riders said and Uber never contacted to ask or to hear my side of the story at the end they put me back on the system, and today I am one of those drivers that had to go back to a regular job because I can't trust Uber riders accusing me and then I am out of the platform again and then what ...out for good. It was not worth it..,I had 4.93 rating almost 1000 rides, 500 five star trips and great comments, and that even did not matter. it is sad how unfair it could be and that is Uber reality.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Maria C said:


> No you are not alone and I think at this point is more frequent that you think , I was so mad and really disgusted by this accusations as I do not drink or have used drugs. But I guess they are just sided to what riders said and Uber never contacted to ask or to hear my side of the story at the end they put me back on the system, and today I am one of those drivers that had to go back to a regular job because I can't trust Uber riders accusing me and then I am out of the platform again and then what ...out for good. It was not worth it..,I had 4.93 rating almost 1000 rides, 500 five star trips and great comments, and that even did not matter. it is sad how unfair it could be and that is Uber reality.


Sometimes, I get a not so great ride. Bad navigation, blaring music, frigid AC, but I never complain. Drivers such as yourself are working and it's tough getting screwed over by Uber and pax. Just not fair at all. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Just curious if the people reporting issues here are using a dashcam? I see that someone mentioned they were and still had a report but it seems that as soon as you mention dashcam footage/audio your timeout is magically resolved. I did 4 months without one but have been rolling with one the last 2 weeks. Luckily I have not had a problem yet in this regard. I did notice a few riders that had trips of 3 and 10 cents recently but I had no notification or bad ratings pop up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Harry1234 said:


> Accused of impaired driving and I was furious. I collected my thoughts and decided to find a police station to verify my sobriety. They were very kind, gave me a breath-a-lizer (read 0, no surprise) but couldn't put me through a sobriety test without probable cause. Also could not validate I wasn't impaired as that would require a blood test. Did make a blotter entry and received a reference number for that. I also have a dashcam and responded to Uber I had such. Account put on hold for 24 hours and then they tell me it's resolved!!! I wrote back that it wasn't without explanation of what happened, what evidence did they have, if accuser was sanctioned (I know, stupid question), and what does my record now reflect.
> 
> You guessed it, radio silence. I was happy to this point with no real passenger issues. Welcome to the real world as they say. I'm applying to Lyft but don't have any illusions that it can't or doesn't happen there too.
> 
> At least I know I'm not alone.


SUE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> "Uber Lies"....
> 
> Sounds like it would...
> 
> ...


" Phone Uber"!

( flying cars !)


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

happened to me, and to many drivers, account goes back on in a day, I kept emailimg them asking what proof the drunk/drugged out rider 
have, send uber 30 emails, harass them so they know your serious, and if you know which poorider reported you, post the name and address here,,,,

i was able to get all the info including his pic from all his social media accounts on the animal that made the false claim against me, so i exposed him all over the place on the net, on his and his friends social media, i even sent letters to 300 of his closest neighbors warnimg them...


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Sincere advice... avoid using hand sanitizer. I know it's cold and flu season, but it makes you smell like you've been doing shots behind the wheel.


----------



## BogusOtis (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber20%er said:


> Went thru same BS that finally ended 72 hours later! Work graveyard in Los Angeles and after hours full of druggies. Airport trips start bout 4am here so some unhappy pax claimed I smelled of 420 & impaired, funny don't remember anyone "life in danger" demand I stop, get out n request another ride! Next night I do three trips & log off for sec. Bingo!!! Deactivated from what customer service said 24-48 hours...all bs bro. And that investigation, lol. More bs, try reaching out to your "partners" biggest joke of them all. Round 6K trips, nearing three years service, 4.94 lifetime rating gets you nothing!!!


I had it happen to me last night. 4 years of service too. Entitled Frat kid said I was impaired at Indiana University. I went to the Indiana University Police and told them what had happened. They did a sobriety check on me and breathalyzer. I passed with flying colors. Took a pic of the police officer holding the Breathalyzer until showing 0.00 and a pic of his business card. I sent it to them for their investigation. Guess what? I'm still Deactivated. Total Bullshit.


----------



## BogusOtis (Oct 25, 2015)

They reactivated me right at after the 24 hour period... (of course after I emailed them stating the 24 hours was up)


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

They gave you 24 hours to sober up.


----------



## AustinAD99 (Aug 3, 2016)

Harry1234 said:


> Accused of impaired driving and I was furious. I collected my thoughts and decided to find a police station to verify my sobriety. They were very kind, gave me a breath-a-lizer (read 0, no surprise) but couldn't put me through a sobriety test without probable cause. Also could not validate I wasn't impaired as that would require a blood test. Did make a blotter entry and received a reference number for that. I also have a dashcam and responded to Uber I had such. Account put on hold for 24 hours and then they tell me it's resolved!!! I wrote back that it wasn't without explanation of what happened, what evidence did they have, if accuser was sanctioned (I know, stupid question), and what does my record now reflect.
> 
> You guessed it, radio silence. I was happy to this point with no real passenger issues. Welcome to the real world as they say. I'm applying to Lyft but don't have any illusions that it can't or doesn't happen there too.
> 
> At least I know I'm not alone.


Oh, it happens on Lyft as well.
Was rocking it one friday night months ago, noticed that my account was blocked after the last dropoff. 
Lyft sent me an email saying that I was accused of either being intoxicated or in possession of contraband (??) and I would not be able to drive until they did an investigation.
Emailed them back for more info, stating that I don't drink or was impaired in any way.
Lots of radio silence, wrote them a number of times, was finally let back in with a warning that 'should this happen again I wouldn't be driving for Lyft anymore.'
Questioned what I wasn't allowed to do again as I didn't do anything in the first time. Of course no reply.

A few days later I received my weekly 'kudos/comments' for the week. 
All positive stuff except for the one that triggered the hold on my account.
One pissy pax wrote that my car smelled of mint and alcohol and it made them nauseous.
I use natural essential oils (mint) in an alcohol solution.

Have no idea how it went from car smelled of alcohol and mint to be taken as driver is drunk and or has 'contraband' in car. 
There seems to be little to no hope when dealing with U/L from the drivers side. They don't care at all about the drivers, always and instantly believing anything a pax complains about and it will never be any different.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I’d love someone to pull this crap on me. I don’t drink or smoke anything. No pills or thrills either, lol


----------

